# Topics > Social issues >  Book "The Industries of the Future", Alec Ross, 2016

## Airicist

"The Industries of the Future" on Amazon

Alec Ross on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Alec Ross, frm Sen. Advisor Innovation for SecState Hillary Clinton on “Industries of the Future”

Published on Feb 16, 2016




> In episode 622 of This Week in Startups, Jason sits down with Alec Ross, author of The Industries of the Future to discuss technology, employment, and the future of the United States economy (as well as the world). Their conversation ranges from Alec’s experiences working as Senior Advisor for Innovation for Hillary Clinton during her tenure as Secretary of State to how unemployment rates in the U.S. differ from elsewhere, from robots and technology replacing (some) jobs in the future to Alec’s three greatest global fears — and much more. Check out some of the main talking points below to spark your curiosity for the full episode.
> 
> Timestamps:
> 
> 0:45 – 7:04: Jason introduces Alec, and they discuss his time working for Hillary Clinton during her tenure as Secretary of State, and why you shouldn’t go home before your boss.
> 
> 7:05 – 9:03: Alec and Jason discuss the email scandal around Hillary Clinton, and their thoughts on the issue, as well as Alec’s work during the Benghazi attack.
> 
> 9:09 – 11:14: Jason and Alec discuss the future of the publishing industry and the power of Audible.
> ...

----------

